# new edition to the fam



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i just got a 2000 honda 300 fourtrax 4x4 everything works perfect no smoke and cranks on first kick it is completely stock and only thing wrong with it is the seat is bad and handlebars are bent, bought it for 400 and have lots of plans for it just wondering would you guys of bought it for 400 lol


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> i just wondering would you guys of bought it for 400 lol


 :thinking: ummm h e double hockey sticks i would have.....NICE FIND


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

oh yeah ,that could be lots of fun


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

heck yea i would have nice dig up man


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good buy. hyperparts.com has most of what you need to work on that thing. that's where we got stuff for my sister's 93


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

maaaan.. I'd give ya $200 for it right now. lol

Good find Brandon, do tell about the plans!! call me later fool.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

it is getting a total make over new plastics tires rims racks lined cleaned up alot change all the fluids make sure everyting is good in motor handle bars seat which those two are next, battery snorkel, alot alot jst when i get extra funds i will do little by little, never wanna get rid of it wanna start from frame up and make it my own creation lol


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

im been lookin for a good ol 300 for ever..


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

congrats, i wish i could find an old 300 for cheap. there like gold around here


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i found this one actually it belong to a guy a know who is fixing to go off to the army and needed money so i said 400 and he said ight and gave me the title


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice find man. I'm looking for one right now.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Good find, those are fun to ride.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

One in that shape goes for double that plus around here. We do alot of creek riding and you just can't kill a 300 .


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

masher tell me when you want 1 for serious 300's in really good shape are a dime a dozen around here.. dunno why but if i wasn't saving up for a teyrx could've bought 4 that were in prime shape... and those 300 are the toughest things ever built


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

man iphones do take good pics lol here she is as of now will keep yall posted as time goes on but it will take awhile, funds are tight with a brute ya know constantly got something to fix or do to the brute lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Put a plug and some air in that front left tire, that's killing me. lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

cant it is on the sidewall lol but the motor and rims are about to come out motor gonna stay here and frame racks, bumper and rims are off to get powdercoated within the next few weeks


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ok here is up to date pics got it all snorked and put back together wheels and tires im getting tommorow, seat ordered yesterday and put a new batt in and uni air filter, also painting the snorkel and cutting it down just a hair lol. she should be ready to go deep soon hopefully before christmas lol here recent pic as of now


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good so far


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

nice brute force rims lol.... nice snork. might b a lil tall lol.. look great


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i knew someone would notice the rims hahaha all i ahve as spares right now but getting different ones tomm and yes i am cutting the snork a lil bit or else i will need to go get my divers certificate lol


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

He's ready to go deep. Scuba Deep. I'll be off to explore the Great Barrier Reef.................... On my trusty 300.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ok im not gonna lie it didnt run right normal so i put the snork up that high for jetting reasons the ol 300 needed thinner air to breathe he told me lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:haha:

Looks good man. I would love to get my hands on one like that. What kind of tires you going to run.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

27x7 v-tread tractor tires i want skinny all around so it doesnt float as much in water


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lilbigtonka said:


> 27x7 v-tread tractor tires i want skinny all around so it doesnt float as much in water


I remember back when ag tires were the shiznit...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

got the tires and wheels today what yall think so far waiting on my seat to come in now little by little is is comming along i think


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks good. get us some pics from the front and back. would like to see the tread on the tires.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

does look good id also like to see some front/ back pics


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Was the seat foam to bad of shape to be just recovered ?
Our English Mastiff ripped the seat on one of our Hondas and I got it recovered for $35 at a local boat shop


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

man i'd like to see some up close pics of those tires


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I will get some today for you guys man I love it. I wanted the skinniest tallest tire I could fit on it stock since I will use it for hunting and skinny for water riding and these were perfect fit for me lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

here is some pictures from different angles so you get an idea of the tires


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I like the tires. and the gangster lean on the snork. must be so you can see around it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

snork has the lean to it cuz i used a rubber coupling so i can take it off while using it hunting incase i gotta go under tight places and then when i got deep just through on the gangsta stick lol


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

hes from FL lol.. those tires should eat alot


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hahaha i am the biggest country boy you would know not ******* i have all my teeth lol and my jeans dont fall off my ace but florida is full of both wanstas/gangstas and good ol boys like myself no normal people here hahahaa


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

lol ya.. never been down there. but dont realy plan on it... we got sum v-tread ag tires on are rogator sprayer lol.. there like a 54x18x32 tho lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hahaha im a fabricator now lol. i was bored so i decided to try and build some a arm guards/shaft wraps and i think i didnt do too bad considering it was my first time trying something like that and they didnt cost me nothing. we had everything laying around the house. what yall think ??


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks good. I'm wondering if that 300's gonna spin those big azz tires in the muck though.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

snorkel that high looks like your gettin ready for them new holes at RYC, speaking of which are you gonna take it out there next time?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ibbruin i think it will spin them fine there not as heavy as they look and it is ok cuz it wont be in thick stuff to much anyways it is primarily a hunting/water bike not mudding thats what the brute is for lol. denny no i wont take it out to ryc most likely since it is mainly my beater bike and you know at ryc i like to jam out with my little stereo lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> Looks good. I'm wondering if that 300's gonna spin those big azz tires in the muck though.


seen it before... guy even had duals on the back.... granted, his son ripped out the tranny doggin on it but, it spun them!


----------

